# How to use front headphone and micro phone connector ?



## ayushman9 (Aug 27, 2008)

I am using P5B-MX/WIFI-AP motherboard ,and  frontech supple cabinet . This cabinet has 2 usb slot ,and 2 audio slot (mic & headphone jack ) in it . Now my motherboard has no extra headphone slot ,so to connect my head phone i have to remove speakers & join headphone in it's place (quite cumbersome ) . 

           Now coming to my front slot ,the usb slots are working fine ,but audio slot is of no use . What is the procedure to make the slot work . Please comment ,as then connection my headphone will be truly portable


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 27, 2008)

^^

well, u cant use headphone as well as the speakers simultaneously.. buddy, so u'll always hv to remove one and connect the other device.. 

Since ur front slot jack is not working, open ur cabinet adn see if the pinhole connector is being dislodged from its mobo jack.. 
-0----------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ayushman9 (Aug 28, 2008)

hey ,i am not a veteran in pin identification . Please tell me in more detail


----------



## hellgate (Aug 28, 2008)

^^^ u dont need to be a veteran in these things.
just take out ur mobo manual and open the page where its shown how to connect the front audio panel header and connect accordingly.


----------



## patkim (Aug 30, 2008)

Remember few things here..
Don’t be surprised if the front panel slots are actually not wired in the cabinet!! i.e. they simply exists but no wiring is provided.

If it’s wired hopefully you will have the associated connectors that simply will fit into the Audio connector on the motherboard. Check the mobo manual to identify which wire  goes to which pin. Note that most of the motherboards come with default back panel audio configuration. Certain pins of the audio connectors are connected with jumpers as default configuration. This will be clearly listed in the mobo manual and also shown diagramatically.

For example..folloing text is only a sample.



> If you do not want to connect to the front audio header, then pins 5 & 6, 8 & 9 have
> to be connected with jumpers to have the signal output directed to the rear audio ports. Otherwise, the Line-Out connector on the back panel will not function.


----------



## ayushman9 (Aug 30, 2008)

you will not believeeeeeeeee it !!!

I opened up the cabinet ,and saw that the pin was in place, for accuracy i again  reinserted at both ends, as shown in the mobo manual . Then i thought what could be the problem . I went to bios->chipset -> south bridge config and saw that it was listing front panel as HD AUDIO which is my default audio device . Seeing no option ,i changed it to AC97 to see what happen and rebooted.

       Now in realtek HD manger ,my rear pins were faded out while front pin were highlited ,when i joined my headphone to the front pin VOILA! it worked ,same thing happened with speaker also .However my attached microphone or mic was not working. 
Also if at that time i tried to use the rear panel there was no response .

       I rebooted again and loaded setup defaults ( ie front panel set to HD AUDIO ) as i wanted to use mic for some purpose ,to my horror when windows booted both rear and front panel had faded in the manager and no response was showing for any device at both panel (ie for mic,headphone or speaker ).
        Terrified , i again changed the front panel config to  ac97 ( through BIOS ) ,and booted and this time again front panel was working and not only speaker & headphone ,even the MIC was working ,but the rear panel was fully dead.

                Well ,it is a blessing in disguise as i now do not have to rotate the cabinet whenever i had to set up the speaker or headphone or mic ,however i have a few queries

DID my rear panel audio slot got damaged due to my  misadventure ?

Will there be any difference in quality now that i am using front connector set to AC97 ,as in windows still the realtek HD audio manager is working and controlling audio ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 30, 2008)

patkim said:


> Remember few things here..
> Don’t be surprised if the front panel slots are actually not wired in the cabinet!! i.e. they simply exists but no wiring is provided.


lol ,...yup, it happenes most of the time adn these jacks only act as show pieces, nice info though i must say,, pin pointing the laziness of cpu assembling ppl.. 



ayushman9 said:


> you will not believeeeeeeeee it !!!
> however i have a few queries
> 
> DID my rear panel audio slot got damaged due to my misadventure ?
> ...


There will be no difference in ur sound quality.. afaik, but there may be chances of s/w conflict errors.. 
-------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------

